# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for June 2016

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*Very important*

*When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic and it will make OpheliaBlue/Gab's winging delivering much easier. It will be very appreciated!


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Pull something out of your butt, literally. Describe what you find. _(~Dreamer~)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Invite a stranger into your home and observe them as they do whatever. _(Imazu)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Erase a three-dimensional object from existence in the dream, without looking away from the object. _(Spaceline)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Discover a strange crystal, plant or animal and ask someone what it's called.  _(Imazu)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Jump into the washing machine/dryer and explore the magical land where all lost socks go. _(spellbee2)_

----------


## Lang

This Sound interesting!  ::D:

----------


## imazu

Yayy! This is gonna be fun! Now if only my nap plans for today hadn't been completely destroyed..

----------


## Lang

> Yayy! This is gonna be fun! Now if only my nap plans for today hadn't been completely destroyed...



Same here. "Raiders of the lost Socks", ha?

----------


## Elaineylane

Really out of your butt? (Rolling eyes)

----------


## PercyLucid

> Really out of your butt? (Rolling eyes)



I know, right?

Our fellow ~Dreamer~ has a poopy-pee pee-farty mind, what you gonna do  ::D:   :Big laugh: 

Have fun guys and dont drawn in the washer!

----------


## DoubleHelix

Hmmm...I'm averaging only one LD per month so I might only get one chance at this.  Still...in my dreams I frequent a bathroom (usually to shower or pee) often enough.  Pulling an object out of your butt is pretty memorable, so...who knows???

----------


## PercyLucid

> Hmmm...I'm averaging only one LD per month so I might only get one chance at this.  Still...in my dreams I frequent a bathroom (usually to shower or pee) often enough.  Pulling an object out of your butt is pretty memorable, so...who knows???



Beware of your limiting self-beliefs and affirmations, you are manifesting:





> I'm averaging only one LD per month so I might only get one chance at this.



Will get you stuck in that, a lucid per month. Your brain, subconscious, dream mind, universe, conciousness, whatever, will reply "Let it be written, let it be done" You have wrote it already, so change your thinking pattern.

 I'm averaging only one LD per month so I might only get one chance at this.

Say instead:

So far, I have had one lucid dream average per month, but my lucid dreams are expanding and happening more and more often. I bet I will have several shots at this task. I am completing the ToTM this month!

 :smiley: 

Now go edit your post  ::D:  It is best!

----------


## woblybil

So instead of just peeing in the washing machine last night I should have jumped in?
(That things going to rust)  ::yddd::

----------


## Spock

Should be a fun and relatively easy month!
The bonus task is going to be a tricky one to try for me, but I have to find out what my brain is going to come up with so I guess I'll have to try it...  ::chuckle::

----------


## woblybil

> Same here. "Raiders of the lost Socks", ha?



If only we knew where lost socks go  ::yddd:: 

Actually these are all excellent tasks..More like the old days when we laid eggs or Jumped down the toilet  :Big laugh:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

yay chained my wings! Just yesterday i saw the new TOTMs and had instant lucid dreams this night where i was able to Complete Basic I and Advanced I. 
The lucid(s) i had where pretty long and awesome and that saved my mood for the day because in all other aspects the night and the rest of the week was terrible. i had very fractioned and low amount of sleep this night with some worries. Nevermind here the TOTM´s

here the relevant parts. i probably will write a DJ entry when i find the time:



*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



I am outside of a building somehow a cat appears and gets angry. she has unbelievably wide pupils. i run into the building where i seem to life. it runs behind me i close several doors until i feel save. my mom is standing there talking something. i go into my room and suddenly know " ah i enter again the room i was before and its not really my room" and i get lucid. i phase thru the door and stand inside "my" room. i look around and think what to do. i remember the fist basic totm. i pull down my pants and feel around my ahole. i just feel some hair. suddenly a guy is standing next to me in the room. he has something of a homeless guy. while talking to him i continue my task and suddenly feel something and pulling. i pull out a sugarcube. i repeat the procedure some time and now have around 5 sugarcubes in my hand. most of them are white and clean. on one of them are some brown sparkles but more like dirt or something not that gross. 






*Spoiler* for _Advanced I_: 



I am outside. i think that this is a second lucid. there is a calendar and my roommate? is standing in front of it. i notice that it is completely the wrong month and i realize i am (again/still) dreaming. i again think hard about the tasks (didnt memorize them to good because i only give it a short read) and i remember to dematerialize something without looking away. my roommate throw a sleeping back on me some moments ago and i try to make it disappear. but it wont work.  [the lucid continues for some time]
i am now in a street and a girl is accompanying me i again remember to try the task and want to make a VW Bus disappear. i try with just willpower and concentration but the bus only starts glimm or to get some blotchy wholes/shine. i evaluate loudly also to the girl that this shoudnt be that hard because everything is just a picture and not firm matter. i continue the walk and see a bike. i wipe with my hand over it several times and the bike starts slowly to get transparent and disappear from top to bottom. i am happy about the result and repeat it with another bike and it works like a charm. it disappears without looking away or hiding it with my hand. i try to think about another advanced task but i only remember that it is a task from imazu but not what i feel satisfied and start to fly away waking up not that long after.

----------


## Daniele

*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



I am outside of a building somehow a cat appears and gets angry. she has unbelievably wide pupils. i run into the building where i seem to life. it runs behind me i close several doors until i feel save. my mom is standing there talking something. i go into my room and suddenly know " ah i enter again the room i was before and its not really my room" and i get lucid. i phase thru the door and stand inside "my" room. i look around and think what to do. i remember the fist basic totm. i pull down my pants and feel around my ahole. i just feel some hair. suddenly a guy is standing next to me in the room. he has something of a homeless guy. while talking to him i continue my task and suddenly feel something and pulling. i pull out a sugarcube. i repeat the procedure some time and now have around 5 sugarcubes in my hand. most of them are white and clean. on one of them are some brown sparkles but more like dirt or something not that gross. 




Useful if you're making a cup of tea, although I'd hate to ask for milk.


Seeing as I'm focusing more on stabilisation and exploring the dream I should be able to report back on the native fauna and flora of Dream World this month.

----------


## FryingMan

Laundry machines are a semi-regular dream sign, I had one not that long ago that included some clothing (even socks I think!).

I've had non-lucids where I pulled unpleasant things (parasitic crabs with sharp pinchers!) out of my butt, I think I may skip that one.

I also had a non-lucid involving strange glowing green crystals clinging to the underside of a table, that I started collecting.    

Some prescient dreaming!

----------


## KestrelKat

I'm so glad pull something out of your butt is one of the tasks for the month I get done with my first year of teaching.  My dreaming game has fallen majorly in the last few weeks (to the point where I don't even have the motivation to write down most of my dreams in the mornings) so I'll be working the next two weeks to try to get it back for the summer and for this task!

----------


## Saizaphod

> i continue my task and suddenly feel something and pulling. i pull out a sugarcube. i repeat the procedure some time and now have around 5 sugarcubes in my hand.



This is so stupid and funny at the same time  ::lol:: 

But seriously, ~ Dreamer ~ ?





> Pull something out of your butt, literally.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Tonight i had a night with a lot of dreams and some were lucid. i attempted the bonus task several times and in the last lucid i was able to complete it  ::D:  the recall of the night could be better. i wrote some of the dreams down after an hour of being awake without tagging at night :/ i really should put more effort in it ...


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task_: 



1. lucid: I play around with magic balls, throwing green, red and blue balls of light. at that point i get lucid and remember the bonus task. i start flying around like superman and this time flying feels very easy, awesome and fast. i land in a city and look around for a washing machine. i expect one to find in a washing saloon or maybe a shop for electric things. fair enough i find after a short time a an electric store and enter it. i see a washing machine but somehow i feel like its not good enough because its not running or something? i move on and keep looking around and i think i woke up shortly after.
2. lucid i get lucid for some reason and again start flying around and want to go the same approach like in the first lucid but somehow hulk is in the city and he seems very angry... throwing stuff at me and want to fight but i dont want to so i fly away as fast as i can and the scenario is changing.
3. lucid: i get lucid for i dont remember the reason anymore i sit in a house with some of my kids out of my youth group. for some reason i throw some energyballs again (probably because its cool  ::D: ) i throw some on my kids and tell them the green one are for endurance, the red one for strength and the blue one i dont remember anymore. it should help them climbing. i stand up and move into another room and somehow recognize my home and i know that we have a washing machine in the kitchen so i enter the kitchen and without much thinking move against the window of the machine but its solid... hm i need to think of an approach. i open it but somehow dont fit in. [here i might have wake up and deild back in, i am not sure] so i close my eyes and start crawl inside expecting to enter the machine and to enter a new world when opening my eyes again and suddenly i sit with someone (a girl i think) i sit on a meadow and look around, take a piece of paper to note down how the world looks and what is different. on our right side there is a building. in front of us is a lot of meadow and a hill going steep down. she tells me in english i think (so not my native language) something about windmills. i dont understand her in the first moment but she repeats and i look up and see 3 to 5 windmills at the horizon. i feel like collecting enough facts. take a jump and roll down up front the complete hill. i roll very fast and it starts to feel not that good so i stop and start flying. i fly over a sea or something and on the right side there is a square space where about 15 ergometers (indoorbikes) are standing around without anyone using them or making any sense there. shortly after i wake up.




so in my opinion i would count this one as completed even though i didnt saw or find any socks  ::D:  also i "cheated" a little to enter the land... i might do it better but yea i dont know... if you feel it not completed i wont say anything against it and try again  :wink2:

----------


## VenusDreamer

The lost socks bit, that's so cute XD I might have to give that one a go! I think I definitely will try to do the "invite a stranger into my home" task. I feel like it would be interesting  ::lol::

----------


## woblybil

6/08         Bonus Task Fail.......(Or Washing machine failure)
1:30pm ..Not my fault, I did not make the washing machine.....
 I woke up and had to go to the bathroom but saw an exotic washing machine, Not mine! (Lucid now) It had a toilet bowl shaped lid and inside was a black liner of some kind, Like a black dishpan with a movable upside down cone shaped thing in it which I assumed was for women, I couldn't jump in so I decided to pee in it.. I fumbled with the black plastic thing trying to remove it but I started to wiz before I got it out so I just sat on it and pee'd until I woke up for real,
 Dry as the Mojave too.	  ::yddd::

----------


## MadMonkey

I completed the basic task but it was waaay harder than I thought it would be. Why did you have to go and make my dream so freudian?!? haha The dream got a little explicit, but based on the nature of the task I think that's okay. haha


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task_: 



 Someone decided to shoot me. Right in the balls I might add. When I realized it didn't hurt at all I became lucid  and gave them a very bad day.  ::bslap::  Anyways, after dealing with that situation I saw a cute girl and considered letting my primal urges take over but no, I have to finish my task first! I thought the "pull something out of your butt" task would be easiest so I reached into my pants and felt around down there. Nothing unusual to report. I tried willing something to be there but based on my previous lucid my control isn't quite as strong as it used to be. Instead of waiting I stuck my finger up there. Yep, feels pretty much like I would expect. Gross. I looked at my hand and had a bit of a skid mark. I don't think that counts so I wiped it off on something and contemplated what to try next. I remembered an idea I had before bed. It should be pretty easy to summon a string hanging out of my butt to make it easy to pull something out. I try that and find a string. I pull but it ends up being a butt hair. OUCH! Maybe I can have this girl help me find something.  ::lol::  I ask her to come over and look around for me. I got a little um, distracted. When I remembered what my actual task was I got frustrated and she disappeared. You know what, I'm going to complete this task one way or another. I found a Sharpy on the ground and put it up my butt. That's right, a Sharpy... from the ground... Once I got it up to the cap I pulled it out. I did it! I completed my first task of the month in years!  :Awesome Dance:  To celebrate, I summoned two more girls and had some fun.  ::lol:: 




After a false awakening I tried to find a washing machine to do the bonus task but after another false awakening and a real awakening I decided to work on that tomorrow.

----------


## imazu

Did basic 1 but it was so gross I'm not willing to tell you guys about it.  ::shakehead::  I regret my choice of task to try.. lol

----------


## Saizaphod

> Did basic 1 but it was so gross I'm not willing to tell you guys about it



Now you have to tell us all about it. You are obligated to, we demand it  ::D:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

yea come on, i mean it was to expect that atleast some people would happen something gross. just stay over it, an accomplishment is an accomplishment  :wink2:

----------


## imazu

Lmao ok ok, here we go:


*Spoiler* for _Yuckyyy Basic 1_: 



A nightmare leads to lucidity via nose RC. I almost try to resolve the nightmare situation but decide to abandon it instead. I do vague exploring things until I finally think of the TOTM to pull something out of my butt. I'm in the living room of a random house, watching TV with the three residents who are all guys my age. I have some inhibition at first because people are there, but dismiss that pretty quickly because I know it's a dream. I reach in and immediately find poop. I keep digging but find only more of the same. Freaking gross. I wipe off my hands on the furniture (lol!!) and fly out the door.

----------


## Saizaphod

> Lmao ok ok, here we go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Yuckyyy Basic 1_: 
> 
> 
> 
> A nightmare leads to lucidity via nose RC. I almost try to resolve the nightmare situation but decide to abandon it instead. I do vague exploring things until I finally think of the TOTM to pull something out of my butt. I'm in the living room of a random house, watching TV with the three residents who are all guys my age. I have some inhibition at first because people are there, but dismiss that pretty quickly because I know it's a dream. I reach in and immediately find poop. I keep digging but find only more of the same. Freaking gross. I wipe off my hands on the furniture (lol!!) and fly out the door.



Aw, your butt has no imagination  ::chuckle::

----------


## HypnoDestiny

I just got into LDing again. I'm gonna attempt one tonight. If I do, I'll try basic task i or ii, and/or advanced task ii ^^ I'm glad to see there are still some people as devoted to LDing as I once was (but, like I said, I'm getting back into it!)

----------


## imazu

> Aw, your butt has no imagination



I know!! Hahahaa

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hello  :smiley: 
tonight i got lucid and because didnt prepare any goals for the night and remembered to play around with Gravity RC in dream i did medium satisfying way i attempted the bonus task again

here the relevant part: 

*Spoiler* for _bonus task_: 



i stand up and want to perform the bonus TOTM again. since this is my apartment i know there will be a washing machine in the kitchen. i approach the kitchen (even tho the apartment looks completely different) and already hear it. i open the door and enter the kitchen. i see no washing machine but a dryer. i look closely thru the whole kitchen if i not might still find a washing machine but no. this time i am determined to not close my eyes when approaching my goal. i do a little jump into the open dryer but get stuck like expected. i dont care and keep pushing forward like stuck in the mud and want to get out of it. i push and push and slowly get deeper. i want to get into a different world. in front of my the wall of the dryer starts morphing into different pictures and symbols. it starts with a beating hearth and turns into a brain or something? it changes colors a bit and morphs around. i feel stuck and dont know exactly how to proceed. i try to close my eyes but am at a point where the situation and the visuals are that abstract that it makes no difference if i close or open my eyes. i see the same things. i see dropping water out of a wall. the inside is turning 360° in all directions. after some time between those two moving solid spheres i am stuck inside i see some daylight and i await the sphreres to move in that way that they open a little so i get outside. now outside i find myself at a whole different place. in a round valley some meters away i see a two round stoneshapes moving against each other in 360° similar to the thing i get out of. the landscape has darker round and long stones and just a little vegetation. i fly some meters and thinking hm damn last time atleast i could teleport with my approach but this time?!... i wake up




this time i even had some time for a DJ-Entry if someone is interested

----------


## FryingMan

> Hello 
> tonight i got lucid and because didnt prepare any goals for the night and remembered to play around with Gravity RC in dream i did medium satisfying way i attempted the bonus task again
> 
> here the relevant part: 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _bonus task_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an awesome location transformation!

----------


## imazu

> That's an awesome location transformation!



Agreed

----------


## dreamingaze

Ha! This butt stuff is hilarious!  

I'm waaaaaay out of practice, but the first time I tried a task of the month I accomplished an advanced task, so I know it's possible! I think I'll skip the butt task though...LOL

----------


## MadMonkey

I completed the bonus task! Yay


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task_: 



I am running through traffic after someone. I see them take an exit and jump up to climb over the wall of the freeway. As I am hanging I think I should just fly after them. This makes me lucid "Stop, I'm dreaming you need to let them go.", I think. It's actually pretty difficult to move on with the previous dreams but I know its for the best. I sit myself down ontop of the wall "I have tasks to do." Everything starts to turn black. I throw myself off the wall and faceplant on the pavement. The tactile feeling of the ground brings stability back and when I open my eyes I am still on the freeway.

I think that the advanced task of erasing something might be quicker than the bonus task. That way I can move on to other goals. I tried covering something with my hand and imagining it gone when I removed it. I tried that a couple times without luck. I need to train my dream control soon. I then remebered I saw a few washing machines on the side of the road. I flew over to them and found the largest one that had the opening onthe side. I gave myself a running start and dived in. Nothing really happened but when I got out I was in a tropical rainforest. I saw a stegosaurus and flew up into the canopy to get away from it. Who knows what dinosaurs are out there. In the tree there was a giant spiderweb with a bug stuck in it. I realized there must be a giant spider and flew away just in time as the spider devowered the spider. There were also socks stuck in the spider web.

I flew to another tree and saw a neanderthal looking creature following me. I talked to him and he could talk too! He took me to his family. He had a wife, two kids and elderly parrents. They invited me to dinner of meat stew, and a bowl of heart shapped cake pops. Weird but the cake pops were delicious so I didn't question it.

----------


## Lang

^Great Job!

----------


## Saizaphod

> I completed the bonus task! Yay
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Bonus Task_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running through traffic after someone. I see them take an exit and jump up to climb over the wall of the freeway. As I am hanging I think I should just fly after them. This makes me lucid "Stop, I'm dreaming you need to let them go.", I think. It's actually pretty difficult to move on with the previous dreams but I know its for the best. I sit myself down ontop of the wall "I have tasks to do." Everything starts to turn black. I throw myself off the wall and faceplant on the pavement. The tactile feeling of the ground brings stability back and when I open my eyes I am still on the freeway.
> 
> ...



How cool lucid you had ... wouwee. You could have done the spider task too!

----------


## woblybil

> I completed the bonus task! Yay
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Bonus Task_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running through traffic after someone. I see them take an exit and jump up to climb over the wall of the freeway. As I am hanging I think I should just fly after them. This makes me lucid "Stop, I'm dreaming you need to let them go.", I think. It's actually pretty difficult to move on with the previous dreams but I know its for the best. I sit myself down ontop of the wall "I have tasks to do." Everything starts to turn black. I throw myself off the wall and faceplant on the pavement. The tactile feeling of the ground brings stability back and when I open my eyes I am still on the freeway.
> 
> ...



Way cool LD'ing....
I love those jungle dreams, I also had the front load washer thought, I put a picture of one as my desktop background for a reminder but it didn't work so I put a girl in the machine and it worked but recall was too bad to claim it.  ::yddd::

----------


## womp

Not particularly advanced-feeling, but I think I did get the advanced ii task in the midst of a super-long ld with tons of little mini episodes.


*Spoiler* for _advanced ii_: 




In one episode, I remembered this task (the only TOTM that came to mind) and looked around for a plant. I saw a purple flowering plant I didn't recognize on the ground and asked a nearby DC what it was called. She said it was a "blue-plumed hawksfeather" or the like, despite it not being blue.




There was one really interesting aspect to the dream, though, which was that after experiencing a bunch of little vignettes in this creepy little town, I regained the power of flight and took off, and got to see all the scenes from above. Really pretty.

----------


## Venryx

I finally completed a totm!

Full dream is here: 2016-06-19_11-53 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Important part here:




> Now going toward the more urban area, I fly over lots of crowded downtown-type roads. While doing so, I remember my dream goals... 'Oh yes, one of them is to find an exotic plant or animal and ask the inhabitants for its name and origin'. I let myself drop down onto an old parking lot area, and scan for interesting plants. *I end up choosing a thick green plant with a single large, splayed-out white flower. I pluck it up, and look to ask the passers-by about it.
> 
> I speak out loudly, "What is this plant called?" A few people answer, some more confidently than others. The two I remember were "Zamboo Bush" and "Wiki Plant".
> 
> I ask "What is its origin?". They pause for a bit, till one older lady responds, "I don't know". A young girl responds a few seconds later, "How are, your views?", which was laughably funny/ridiculous.*
> 
> Anyway, I'm pleased with myself at this point for completing my first Dreamviews task-of-the-month, and shift my attention back to the dream-world at large.

----------


## woblybil

6/20              Bonus Task Fail  (again)
12:30pm I was going to Buffalo and stopped in a bar and ordered a beer which was warm, flat and tasted like piss but it didn't even seem wet so figured I was dreaming and asked the bartender if they had a washing machine for me to jump into, He said it was on the back porch where I looked and found nothing. When I went back in a woman asked me for a ride but when we went out to look for my car it was gone so I did a reality check of my fingers thinking if I was dreaming we would just fly away but I couldn't fly and all my fingers were Ok, Even the shorter one was there, I did every RC but flap my ears and they all passed so I kept on looking for that stupid car until I woke up.

----------


## PercyLucid

It's suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer:



Those who have wings, please go and vote for July´s ToTM!!! 


 You can do it clicking here


Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:



*Spoiler* for _June 2016 Suggestions_: 




*Basic*
Look through a microscope, what do you see? _(FryingMan)_ ~ Bonus wings if: Travel through the universe and join the microscopic world. Explore throughly. _(PercyLucid)_
Blow bubbles from your mouth (without gum). (Advanced / bonus for interesting shapes and sizes, or completely surrounding a DC in your bubble?) _(FryingMan)_
Try to remember a song or poem that you have memorized in waking life. _(Verre)_

*Advanced*
Grow a tail _(Intet)_
Experience Synesthesia (blend senses such us tasting music, listening a picture or watching music. _(fluffbutt1)_
Transform yourself into one of the four traditional elements: water, fire, earth, or air. _(Verre)_

*Bonus*
None suggested _(No one)_





However, you are welcome to read the entire suggestions pool if you desire, and as always, you can add new suggestions  :smiley:

----------


## gab

No wings, but got some attempts, finally.

3. flying through a distribution yard with crates and trucks full of vegetables
here is where I decided to try and erase a crate - I moved my arm like an erasor, but the damn thing would not budge.
I decided not to look for the washing machine or dryer, because didn't want to lose lucidity.

4. later on attempted to erase a whole truck pulling 2 trailers full of vegetable crates - I just wished it to disappear, but nothing

5. tried to pull something out of my butt, but all I managed to put in there was my thumb. I was thinking well how am I gonna pinch what I find to pull it out? Anyway, there was nothing to pinch. I was thinking "well at least that gross thing the other member pulled out". But no, not even that. Then I thought next time I need to use some tool, like kitchen tongues or something and I tried to figure out the logistics of it

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/june-totm-76081/

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 

Six nights to go, I just may squeak one in there yet  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

I'm so exhausted, I haven't had time to do these tasks. Sleep is not an option for me these past several moths. :Sad:  I've been just lurking.

----------


## VenusDreamer

Yesterday I became lucid, and when I did I remembered that I wanted to invite a stranger into my home, so that I could watch them. I flew up into the sky with the intention of getting to my "place" . . . but hit my head on the clouds.  ::laughhard::

----------


## PercyLucid

Those with wings... might need a table... you will know why:

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ly-2016-a.html

Time to chain!

----------


## KestrelKat

Well, last day is better than nothing lol.  Won't bother trying to actually get the wings, but I did pull something out of my butt.  It was a "sympathy fart."  lol 

Hopefully July Lucids will be more frequent  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

Not many accomplished this month... might have enraged mother Earth... check why on July's ToTM!

 :lock:

----------

